# Aristo Craft Streamline Passenger Cars



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

There are three older version Aristo Craft streamline paassenger cars on Ebay for $120.00 each. Other than the newer version cars having clear windows with interiors and lighting, what else is different? Is there any difference in the trucks or wheels that would make it worth the 100 bucks more for each car?

Randy


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The early Aristo Streamline passenger cars sat up higher (maybe as much as 1/4 inch) than most people liked. Someone, I can't remember who, made replacement bolsters that brought the cars down to a reasonable height that matched with USAT streamliners. They are nice cars, but the level of detail is not like the USAT cars. 

Chuck


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The early trucks tended to have one part that broke pretty easily, the replacements I got are sturdier. Maybe the new ones have metal trucks? USA does, I know. Earlier cars were shorter also, I think.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

There were both full length and shorties. I have the full length B&O coach. Its size is almost identical to the USA cars. The B&O coach is smooth sided, not the corrugated side.

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The smoothsides are long out of production, although oft-promised. Very nice cars, and close to scale length. 

The ribbed streamliners are shorties, like lionel. They sit too high. 

Aristo advertised new ones, lowered with ball bearing wheels, led lighting, that's the main differences. They are only out in Santa Fe or Burlington I believe. 

Lewis said he did not get enough "pre orders" to make them all, took a year to get the SF, and almost another year to get the Burlington. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

One way to lower the cars was to remove the floor and move it up inside the body. Worked fine. Sits on a self in the body. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. Figuring my F1s set high to begin with, the higth of the Streamliners probably will be ok. 

Randy


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh, the new F units are lowered.... what fun... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll agree that the Aristo streamliners do sit a little high, however, the FA-1s were way too high as well, so I think that was simply so that the two would match up well together. The new FA-1s look so much better with them lowered slightly, in my opinion.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah but sounds like he has the old so no problem. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, they came in the gray boxes so I have to assume they set too high. Randy


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy,

Chuck n. mentioned someone who made new bolsters for the old Aristo streamline passenger cars. That someone was George Schreyer, a member on this forum. I believe his son was selling them. I bought six from him many years ago and they work great.

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips3/streamliner_tips.html

Scroll down to the tips area where he discusses "Lowering".

Good luck with the project.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep Randy they are the ones that set high so you should be good to go with the cars and not having to modify. I did the modes to mine to match my USAT cars. Later RJD


----------

